# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  میزان ظرفیت مختص منطقه سه

## Diamond76

چند درصد ظرفیت هر دانشگاه واسه منطقه سه میشه؟ اصلا میشه چنین چیزی تعیین کرد یا نه؟
مثلا فرض کنیم دانشگاه امیر کبیر 60 نفر تو یه رشته میگیره میشه گفت از این 60 نفر چند نفرشون منطقه سه هستن؟
لطفا اگه میدونید جواب بدید

----------


## SaeedEBR

سلام. باید ببینی چند درصد شرکت کنندگان از منطقه سه هستن، به همون میزان ظرفیت رشته ها بین سه منطقه تقسیم میشه. این چیزیه که من شنیدم.  موفق باشی

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## mortezah

32 درصد ظرفیت برای منطقه 3

----------

